# CRC Lube petroleum



## dontkubeslow (Jun 23, 2010)

I always hear people saying to use CRC for the rubiks and other cubes but I want to know if this is the same because I also hear not to use things with Acetone and Petroleum. This can of CRC has both of them in it. Is there a different version that doesnt have those or is this the same as what everyone uses? It also says on the can "NOT FOR USE ON PLASTICS", kinda odd if everyone has such great success with this product.


----------



## MEn (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's the right lubricant.

The amount of Acetone and Petroleum is so small that it just barely affects the cube. It's really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah that's the exact same kind I use, it works wonders on most cubes. Don't worry bout it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2010)

CRC silicon spray has been used by many cubers. This is a very good lubricant to use. It will dry out soon, but works well. It is known to eat cubes too, so use with caution. Available at Wal Mart in the US and Canada. Available at some hardware stores in Australia. 

So, yes it has petroleum in it, but effects very little.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jun 23, 2010)

they said NOT FOR USE ON ...PLASTIC


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> they said NOT FOR USE ON ...PLASTIC



But it works with our cube plastic, so why stop? Ask anyone, it works beautifully. I mean, come on, Verdes of the V Cube company uses extra virgin olive oil to lube his V Cubes. 
I know, that sounded like I was using drugs. 
"Don't do it!" "But it's awesome!!!"


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> chikato_tan said:
> 
> 
> > they said NOT FOR USE ON ...PLASTIC
> ...


in a v-cube review by RobH069 he said that the cubes smell like silicone.
how do you know they use olive oil? isn't that expensive for them too?


----------



## 0xyg3n (Jun 23, 2010)

crc makes your cube smoother and smoother and smoother, and its so amazing...


----------



## dontkubeslow (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. I will buy that crc and use it on my 3x3 rubiks but im still kind of apprihensive to use it on my vcube 5, as that one was more expensive and i dont want to ruin it.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

it probably won't help your rubik's all that much. Storebought cubes don't respond near as well to silicon as DIYs, in my experience. I actually preferred my storebought to be lubed with petroleum jelly back when i was a noob. I wouldn't recommend that or anything, if anything I'd recommend investing in a DIY like an Alpha 3f, Alpha 5 or FII or something else.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > chikato_tan said:
> ...



The smell of a cube gives as much info as holding the cube in your left hand and turning the R Layer with your index finger. 
At Nationals, Verdes did it.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


i'm sorry i don't understand what you mean!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ariasamie said:
> ...


What I mean is that sometimes on vids, people do what I said above with the spinning the right layer with one finger, it doesn't tell us anything. Sure, it looks smooth, but the Eastsheen 4x4 can do the same and it SUCKS.
In comparison, what Rob smelled doesn't tell us anything. What he smells is his opinion on it which I could differ.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


aha. thanks.


----------



## rj (May 8, 2013)

Dunno. 

It worked wonders on my white shengshou 4x4 (I suspect white and black are different plasticsP), but did nothing on my guhong.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 8, 2013)

I've used this exact stuff on all of my ~30 cubes. It works wonders. The only problem I've had is with Rubik's brand 5x5s, it makes them insanely loose and very pop-prone. Any adjustable cubes will be perfectly fine though.


----------



## rj (May 17, 2013)

Never mind. I had to wait for it to dry. AMAZING STUFF!!!!!


----------



## windhero (May 18, 2013)

Don't spoil the puzzle with CRC. It will eventually ruin the plastic. Traxxas differential oil costs the same, lubricates the cube better and doesnt affect the plastic. After the discovery oif 30k and 50k wt differential oils, I dont see why anyone would ever use CRC again.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

CRC is great for breaking in since it slightly dissolves the surface plastic for smoothing out, and some people like the feel of it
Also, Traxxas cost something like $8. CRC is $2.25 or something like that


----------



## windhero (May 19, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> CRC is great for breaking in since it slightly dissolves the surface plastic for smoothing out, and some people like the feel of it
> Also, Traxxas cost something like $8. CRC is $2.25 or something like that



http://www.ebay.com/itm/WD-40-Water...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5654a63110

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Traxxas-REV...adio_Control_Control_Line&hash=item35c7a20427

Not to mention that a 50cc bottle of traxxas lubes 300 cubes. I wouldnt really go against differential oil with the price.

I used CRC until I found out about lubix and traxxas. There is a reason why I switched. The reason is that its cheaper, better and doesn't ruin the puzzle. I don't see why people still want to stick to CRC.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 19, 2013)

Okay, I guess that's a good point
I personally prefer diff oils actually, I was just saying that CRC isn't bad at all
It's (in my world) above Maru anyway lol
(Cause relubing every 2 days)


----------



## YddEd (May 19, 2013)

windhero said:


> The reason is that its cheaper, better and doesn't ruin the puzzle. I don't see why people still want to stick to CRC.


How does it ruin the puzzle?


----------



## windhero (May 19, 2013)

YddEd said:


> How does it ruin the puzzle?



CRC softens the plastic, which can lead into distorted pieces and such (In LONG TERM use though). It's just I'd prefer my cubes didnt deteriorate at all because of the lubricant I use.


----------



## YddEd (May 19, 2013)

windhero said:


> CRC softens the plastic, which can lead into distorted pieces and such (In LONG TERM use though). It's just I'd prefer my cubes didnt deteriorate at all because of the lubricant I use.


So your saying that the CRC will permanently soften the plastic?
Will this happen if I buy D-39? People say it is basically asian CRC (lol)


----------



## Lchu613 (May 19, 2013)

Not permanently, just the outer layers, as long as you clean it out afterwards.
A suggestion is to lube it with CRC, break it in nicely, then clean out and add silicone oil


----------



## windhero (May 19, 2013)

The risk is that the outer layer softens. Then the effect wears out and you add more -> Repeat until your pieces are frail and fall apart.

And personally I wouldn't use CRC to break it in either, I prefer a manual way even though it's slower. When breaking in by hand you make sure that the cube molds into a form that clones your solving style. CRC just melts the plastic evenly, which doesnt end up in a cube that is broken in but a cube that has thinner plastic layers.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, I see your argument
On my Ghost Hand II it actually melted (dissolved?) the washboard things.


----------

